# fuente de alimentacion de 5V a 1A



## fredyteleco (Abr 16, 2007)

Hola soy estudiante de la carrera de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y necesito hacer una fuente de alimentacion de 5V a 1A, para asi poder armar en casa algunos circuitos en el protoboard y probar los circuitos integrados. Cuento con un puente de diodos, 1 rectificador de voltaje a 5v (7805), y condensadores de 2200uf y 100nf ademas del transaformador de 0 a 12 de 1A, se que puedo necesitar algo mas, por favor me gustaria q me den los pasos y el diagrama mas sencillo para poder hacer la fuente que necesito.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 16, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/forum-15.html


----------

